# Anyone use Magnepull products?



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Seems interesting but i'm not sure if it's for the DIY'er or actually functions well for daily use...
> 
> http://www.magnepull.com/index_002.htm


First time i have seen them thanks for the link..:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> First time i have seen them thanks for the link..:thumbup:


A friend was talking about them today and said he loved them, just looking for any other opinions.


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> A friend was talking about them today and said he loved them, just looking for any other opinions.


Yeah any new trick's and tools that makes the easier at a reasonable price are good..:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> Yeah any new trick's and tools that makes the easier at a reasonable price are good..:thumbup:


Yep, as long as they actually work :thumbsup:


----------



## tweak

I was working at a large site and one of the other electrical contractor's had it. The JW who had the magnapull said it made life a lot easier when fishing flex. I never got to play with it, but the other crew seemed to like it.


----------



## Podagrower

I picked one up in May, and it has become a very important tool in my collection. You can pull a 1/2 flex UP a wall with these magnets. I also use the roller as a stud finder, and the magnet is strong enough to hang the roller on the wall from the drywall screws


----------



## zwodubber

Good to hear the positive responses, thanks guys!


----------



## JohnR

I know guys that say they are good, IDK about using them with metal studs though. Have to see it first.


----------



## Podagrower

JohnR said:


> I know guys that say they are good, IDK about using them with metal studs though. Have to see it first.


Yeah, the magnets stick to steel studs, a lot. If you're working in a steel stud wall, you have to start in the center of the bay, and you'll probably have to use the roller magnet and drop magnet to make sure it doesn't suck over to a stud.


----------



## jaredkimber

They work great for residential work, just about the only thing they are good for in commercial is finding studs.


----------



## Sparky J

My only problem was one GC started to use blown in loose fill insulation in walls of the house I was wiring and at final wanted to add a couple outlets, it did not agree with the magnepull system. Other that that it's good.
I have the wire python system and it sucks magnepull magnets are stronger on the wand part. 
I will also say that you'd be surprised what you can do with ball chain and a little flexible retriever wand.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

I have one, only used it once in a finished basement. Worked pretty good,
but fish stix are my first choice for fishing walls.


----------



## jaredkimber

When it comes to fishing walls, in commercial I drop down a big heavy chain... When that doesn't work, I just revert back to the old trusted fish tape. In residential, I use the magnepull or just use a fish tape. I don't do much residential though


----------



## chewy

I was keen on one but working in offices sometimes I cannot risk having a magnet that strong in a server room. I like chain and a magnet for steel stud walls. The plastic strips from OSB/particle board flooring make good wall snakes aswell.


----------



## jaredkimber

chewy said:


> I was keen on one but working in offices sometimes I cannot risk having a magnet that strong in a server room. I like chain and a magnet for steel stud walls. The plastic strips from OSB/particle board flooring make good wall snakes aswell.


You usually shouldn't even need the magnet if you blow your hole out above the grid directly in line with your hole below.


----------



## chewy

jaredkimber said:


> You usually shouldn't even need the magnet if you blow your hole out above the grid directly in line with your hole below.


My hands dont fit inside box holes, Im usually ok but with insulation, blocking and other cables having a magnets always a good back up.


----------



## The_Modifier

The Magnespot is a handy tool as well if you're working alone. It's awesome for rework as well when locating a switch drop etc.


It can be ordered along with the kit. The batteries have lasted over a year in mine.

I bought the whole kit including the magnespot and would recommend it to anyone. I found it better than the spin off brands as well. Just DON'T get your fingers caught between the magnets, bugger that hurts but is entertaining to watch an apprentice do it. Lol:laughing:


Another tool I would recommend is the flexible fish sticks, I got ones that glow, if used with a black light flash light when searching for them they glow instantly in a dark area or attic as compared to a regular flashlight.:thumbup:


----------



## Sparky J

Hey Mod have you tried the magnelocator if so do you like it?


----------



## The_Modifier

Sparky J said:


> Hey Mod have you tried the magnelocator if so do you like it?


Do you mean the magnespot? Yes I love it. It has saved me many ladder trips to measure and remeasure to be in the exact area. It's a blessing in a hot attic on a summer day.:thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY

My guys love the magnapull products.


I tried one at the store but never used it at work because I don't do that stuff anymore.


----------



## B4T

Snaking a wire in an open bay with no insulation is kindergarten stuff.. if you need a magnet for this.. you have much bigger issues you don't know about yet.. :no::no:


----------



## NacBooster29

Does this product help in locating buried underground jb's? Thats kindergarten.


----------



## Justindishone

MAGNAPULL! So I bought one last year and didn't use it much ( just hadn't needed too). I install satellites on the weekends and an electrician (apprentice) during the week. I was fishing a wire mid-wall for a tv to be hung. I got the leader stuck in the wall wrapped around some romex, I pulled hard and lost the leader. I emailed magnapull and they were STAND UP when it came to my problem. They sent me a new leader AND a $200 device (magnaspot xr1000) that you stick in the wall or on the opposite side of a wall then a sniffer that finds the device. I will definitely do business with them again and Suggest you do too. THUMBS UP!!


----------

